# Amplificador de 100W_8 Ohms con 5 salidas



## leonardo26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Buenos dias! 
Mi nombre es Leonardo y hace unos días un amigo de la banda trajo un amplificador de 100W_ 8 ohms, y que en la parte donde se deberian conectar los parlantes (los cuales NO lo tengo) tiene 5 salidas (FR; Fl) por un lado y por el otro CE, SR y SL. El tema es que nose ¿Que parlantes debería conseguir o comprarlos para sacarle un buen provecho a este amplificador? muchos me han dicho que compre un solo parlante y lo conecte, pero a mi entender el hecho de que tenga tantas salidas es porque funcionaba con varios parlantes. O sea como una especie de Home theater o algo así.
Soy bastante ignorante en este tema pero de a poco voy despejando mis dudas. Mi idea basicamente es ver que tipo de parlantes puedo usar con este amplificador.
Ya he buscado por toda la web, si alguien tenía este tipo de parlantes o imagenes para poder buscarlo en mi ciudad, pero no he encontrado nada. 
Si alguien me quiere ayudar le estaría eternamente agradecido.


Saludos, y felicitaciones a todos por este excelente foro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 12, 2012)

Uy amigo, veo que ni pálida idea eh?

Ese aparatejo es un común y silvestre home theatre o home cinema

Cada salida significa:

RF - frontal derecho
RL - frontal izquierdo
CE - Central
SF - trasero derecho
SL - Trasero izquierdo

Son todos parlantes comunes y corrientes de unos 10Watts reales cada uno.

Si te parece que estoy equivocado, subi alguna foto

amén


----------



## leonardo26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Si es así, creo.
Ahora bien, esos parlantes ya vienen diseñado para que funcionen con cada equipo y vienen completos o sea no se venden por separados, al menos los que salen hoy al mercado.

No obstante este home cinema es bastante viejo parece o uno de los primeros, y aparecen en todos los lugares de la web que me fije, sin los parlantes. Y eso me desorienta mas aún, mi amigo lo conectaba a unos parlantes de cuarta y yo le pedi el amplificador con la intención de comprarle unos buenos parlantes y dejarlo en buenas condiciones para la sala de ensayo y que suene excelente. Y acá estoy como me vez!! Cuando el compro el equipo (usado) se lo vendieron así pelado.

Es un digital power amplifier
Modelo: KROK666
Potencia 100W
Marca: Ciclos.
Vos decis que con 5 paralantes de 10 W andaria?
O de 20W tendría que ser?

Gracias por la info.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2012)

Te comernto , he visto que en algunas casas de electrónica venden-rematan los bafles sualtos de los centros musicales , que o no funcionaron bien de nuevos o solo leen CD y no MP3 , Aceto es una de ellas.

Saludos !


----------



## leonardo26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Seguiré buscando hasta dar con el punto. El tema era que se dificulta conseguirlo, y la opción era dar con algún diseño o algunos modelos para comprarlos online, que se adapten a las caracteristicas que arriba menciono. o que me tiren alguna idea!! De todos modos muchisimas gracias.
Y disculpen si hice algo fuera de lugar, pero soy nuevo en el foro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

Anda compra 5 parlantes comunes de 5" o 6" por unos 25watts, fabricale sus baflecitos en madera, de paso aprendes, pasas el rato, te divertis y listo.


Todo eso obviamente si el equipo funciona y todo


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 14, 2012)

Como te dicen, podes comprar cualquier bafle, pero, ojo con la impedancia, fijate que en alguna parte el ampli debe decir algo como "impedancia mínima 4 ohm" o similar, esto significa que el bafle que le conectes deber ser de 4 o mas ohms hablando simplemente.
Si tienes algún bafle de minicomponente en tu casa podrías probar...


----------



## leonardo26 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, muchas gracias!

Voy a comprarme uno parlantes de 5" por 25 watts y que sea lo que sea.

Yo lo probé al ampli con un parlante de 150watts de potencia, 15" de diametro y una resistencia de 8 ohms y sonaba despaciiiiiiito; pero luego con un poco de razonamiento me dije: tiene 5 salidas y yo lo conecté a una de las salidas, era obvio que iba a funcionar despacito, luego puse otro parlante de un minicomponente esos que venian con tocadiscos y ahí sonó mas fuertecito y mas lindo...

a) O sea que eso 100 watts que muestra el amplificador se distribuye en cada salida, sería como 20watts por cada salida son 5 las que tiene, daría como resultado 100 watts... Sería algo así ?
o le estoy pifeando?
En realidad pienso que las salidas frontales tienen mas potencia de salida que las laterales y centrales, si es que se cumple lo que digo en a) sobre la potencia entregada por el ampli a cada salida de parlante. 
Por la siguiente cuestión en el ampli las salidas para los parlantes frontales son las que vienen tipo rosca/varilla y las que son para los laterales y central vienen para conectar con los brochecitos.
Quizas lo fabricaron así porque se les dió la gana pero debe tener algún razonamiento el porque tienen distintos tipos de conectar los parlantes; la que a mi se me ocurrió es por una diferenciación de potencias de salidas.

Pero seguiré buscando info...
GRACIAS por la buena onda muchachos... Soy un ignorante en esto pero trataré de hacer algo por saber un poquito mas cada día.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 16, 2012)

Pero además de que es de poca potenca por salida, le pusiste tremendo parlante!! 15 pulgadas es un parlante enorme para ese pobre equipo.

Por eso te digo, usá parlantes más chicos que estpen al límite de su potencia nominal, y de esa manera el rendimiento llega al máximo y suenan potentísimos


----------



## leonardo26 (Jul 16, 2012)

ok, gracias por los datos...


----------

